

The Ways of Silencing - Alex3917
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/06/25/the-ways-of-silencing/

======
cafard
"In the 1990s, the philosophers of language Jennifer Hornsby and Rae Langton
developed an account of the mechanisms of silencing that could substantiate
MacKinnon’s claim."

An account that could substantiate?

'Whatever one thinks of the wisdom of the 2003 invasion of Iraq, it is
difficult to have a reasoned debate about its costs and benefits when the
invasion itself is called "Operation Iraqi Freedom."'

It is? Good thing they didn't call it "Operation Motherhood and Puppies"--we
might still be there.

'Similarly, whatever one thinks of tax-cuts, or the estate tax, it is
difficult to engage in reasoned debate when they have been respectively
relabeled "tax relief" and "the death tax."'

The debate seems to go on. Or maybe he means that he fears that people without
advanced education in the philosophy of language are being snookered.

